# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  magia y brujas

## alexmoncada

Con el reinicio de la franquicia Harry Potter este año con _Animales fantásticos y dónde encontrarlos_, volverá también la moda de las brujas, los magos y los hechizos. De hecho, está prevista la apertura de una escuela en la vida real en Francia que ofrecerá una “experiencia de cuatro días (…) siguiendo el modelo del primer libro de Harry Potter, _Harry Potter y la piedra filosofal._ Los estudiantes participarán en una ceremonia de selección, aprenderán a jugar al _quidditch_ y recibirán clases de Herbología, Pociones y Encantamientos”.Aunque todo eso parece diversión y juegos, hay muchos que no se percatan de que el mundo de Harry Potter no está tan alejado de la realidad. En realidad _existen_ las brujas, magos y hechiceros y de hecho _sí_lanzan hechizos, estudian pociones y practican la magia.
Las brujas de Estados Unidos
Recientemente vio la luz un documental que seguía las vidas de brujasmesoterapia en Estados Unidos y que descubría que “muchas brujas mantienen en secreto sus vidas mágicas y prefieren permanecer dentro del ‘armario de las escobas’, del que solo salen para amigos y colegas creyentes”.
“Morpheus, por ejemplo, es el alias usado en el documental para una mujer cuyo trabajo de día es para el gobierno federal. Pero también es una respetada sacerdotisa del área de la Bahía de San Francisco, que canta a la luna y que arrastró piedras terriblemente pesadas por caminos polvorientos para construir un _henge_ [un antiquísimo círculo ritual] en honor a Morrigan, la diosa celta de la guerra”.

----------

